# Dura Ace 7901 chain with ultegra 6700



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

my chain is due for a change and am contemplating getting the DA 7901 chain. I think the answer would be a 'yes' but I just wanna confirm if in face the DA chain will work with my current groupset? I am running full ultegra 6700 with a DA 7800 cassette. Was looking at the deal on competitivecyclist. 

2013 Shimano Dura Ace CN-7901 Chain - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, it will work fine. I am running the same setup and have been for some time.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

cool. Thanks. It's just too bad I couldn't wait. My existing chain was in bad nick and i didnt wanna risk further damage to my cassette. I eventually went ahead with an ultegra chain. Cost me about USD30.


----------

